# Speaker Icon on Left Side of Screen



## Milo (Apr 4, 2016)

When I tapped it, the speaker got a little x over it, but it didn't seem to change anything. Icon popped up at a stoplight, then went away when I started moving. Looked for it the rest of my drive that night, and saw nothing. Upgraded to 36.2 only two days ago.


----------



## quikwit (May 8, 2018)

It's the chime notification for the park assist. When you get to close to something, the car beeps. You can touch the notification to temporarily mute it (or go to Controls > Safety & Security > Settings > Park Assist Chimes to stop it entirely).

I use this often when I park in my tight garage and the nonstop pinging gets annoying.


----------



## NOGA$4ME (Sep 30, 2016)

I don't go through drive-thru's much, but this is another place where it's useful to mute.


----------



## ER1C8 (Jan 1, 2018)

It's funny, I feel like this question comes up every few weeks. I think it's on the screen so infrequently that no one notices it.


----------



## Toadmanor (Jul 23, 2018)

What was that I saw?

Today while rolling past a stoplight, I looked at the screen and saw a symbol I have never seen before.

Just under the icon showing when EAP is available, there was a symbol which I will describe as a speaker showing three ")))" lines indicating, to me at least, some level of volume. Simultaneously to this, two motorcycles with loud pipes went by.

It almost made me think that this was an indication of loud exterior noise.

Anybody have any idea regarding this?


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Toadmanor said:


> Just under the icon showing when EAP is available, there was a symbol which I will describe as a speaker showing three ")))" lines indicating, to me at least, some level of volume. Simultaneously to this, two motorcycles with loud pipes went by.


That icon appears when the car's ultrasonics detect a nearby obstacle, and the car makes a soft beep in response. (The beep may have been muffled by the sound of the motorcycles.) You see it more often when you're pulling into a tight parking space. If you tap that icon, it will temporarily mute the beeping, which is helpful if you find it distracting.


----------



## SMITTY (Jan 24, 2019)

Ive only seen this icon (button) pop up at slow speeds... Up to like 15mph or so. it appears to the left of the speedometer just underneath the Autopilot steering wheel icon...

Am i an idiot? What does this do??? Ive tapped it and it puts an X through the speaker like something is muted but it certainly isn't the stereo as the volume doesn't change...

I didn't see any mention in the Owners Manual.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

That silences the proximity warnings.


----------



## SMITTY (Jan 24, 2019)

JasonF said:


> That silences the proximity warnings.


Thank you sir!


----------

